# Hillerange/ marine stove



## Martindk (Aug 13, 2000)

I have an Islander 33 which has a three burner Hillerange in it and I''am looking for some parts for it. If you know where I can get some parts let me know. Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hillerange still makes stoves. I don''t have a number, but Defender carries their products and will supply you with a number. Call 800-628-8225. good luck


----------



## glenj (Nov 19, 2000)

Go to www.seawardproducts.com and get a telephone number to call. I have a Hillerange too. They sent me new jets for the burners no charge. Very nice folks.


----------



## robertsmall (Nov 27, 2006)

*Hillerange*



Martindk said:


> I have an Islander 33 which has a three burner Hillerange in it and I''am looking for some parts for it. If you know where I can get some parts let me know. Thanks


Hello Martindk....I'm also looking for some parts to a three burner Hillerange. Have you had any luck finding some? thanks


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Robert...don't expect a response...the post was 6 years old and it was the last one he ever made. Check your dates before posting!


----------



## Tongadale (Nov 1, 2007)

robertsmall said:


> Hello Martindk....I'm also looking for some parts to a three burner Hillerange. Have you had any luck finding some? thanks


Seawardproducts.com bought Hillerange. Contact them at 562-699-7997.
They just sent me 3 new burners for a 30 year old stove. Very helpful, and only $20 each.


----------



## irishbasket (Nov 28, 2010)

*Hillerange Stove and Oven - Come and get it...*



Martindk said:


> I have an Islander 33 which has a three burner Hillerange in it and I''am looking for some parts for it. If you know where I can get some parts let me know. Thanks


In the fall we removed the Hillerange stove and oven w/tank from our 1976 Pearson. We just bought the boat last spring we wanted to change to propane. It can be yours, make us an offer. Thanks!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

rather doubt hes still looking for parts the origional post is almost 11 years old


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

irishbasket said:


> In the fall we removed the Hillerange stove and oven w/tank from our 1976 Pearson. We just bought the boat last spring we wanted to change to propane. It can be yours, make us an offer. Thanks!


Where are you located? I know somebody who may be interested.


----------



## mwoleary (5 mo ago)

Hi - I am replacing a three burner Hille Range in my Hinckley if anyone is interested...email me on [email protected]


----------



## wsmurdoch (Jan 23, 2007)

Call Sure Marine Service in Seattle. They have provided parts and advice to me and kept my old stove running. They have much more than appears on their web site.


----------



## mwoleary (5 mo ago)

The Hille is from the mid 60s and has rust throughout so will be replaced. Located in Coconut Grove FL.


----------

